# 1508 13'2



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

putting new guides on my 1508 and need sizes.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

757drummin said:


> putting new guides on my 1508 and need sizes.


Spinning or Conventional ?


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> Spinning or Conventional ?


Conventional


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

25-20-16-16-12-12-12-(12tip)


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

what size tube on the tip?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

757drummin said:


> putting new guides on my 1508 and need sizes.



Unless things have changed dramatically isn't the 150-8 12 foot 6 inches. 150 stands for the inches of the blank.. JAM


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JAM said:


> 150 stands for the inches of the blank.. JAM


A "full-length" 1508 Blank could be up to 13',2" ( 158 " ) . . . 

I had one done up by Mike White at Hatteras Jack's, a few months before he passed away, years ago. 

I sold it to a Forum member recently. It was 13',2", full-length, with Fuji Alconite guides, starting with a 25, then 20, 16, 12, 12, 12, 12, with a 12 ring tip ( I don't remember the Tube Size ).


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

JAM said:


> Unless things have changed dramatically isn't the 150-8 12 foot 6 inches. 150 stands for the inches of the blank.. JAM


I've owned several......all have been 13'2"......School of thought today among some of the top drum fisherman is smaller guides.....some start out with a 16 (LC medium for the height, 12m......)....transition choke guides to size 12 tip....bullseyeing the first three to your choke guides.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

20 is the largest I would go on a Conventional Rod.. 25 is Huge,, I've Choked them all the way down to 10's, especially on the 3 piece Ballistic Blanks... JMHO... JAM

Never built on the RainShadow Blanks...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JAM said:


> 20 is the largest I would go on a Conventional Rod.. 25 is Huge,, I've Choked them all the way down to 10's, especially on the 3 piece Ballistic Blanks...


Back when my 1508 was built, Mike & Ryan explained to me that the 25 sized guide would be better, since I was using a wide-spool "30" reel. If a narrower spool reel were to be used, they would have gone with a 20 instead. 

As for the smallest guide, they suggested not going smaller than a 12 on both the rod guides and the tip. I asked them about that, since I wanted to keep weight down and they were concerned about Shockleader knots having difficulty passing cleanly through, possibly causing break-off's, reel blowups, or possible guide damage.

That was over ten years ago and the "theory" may have changed since then, but that's what I was told . . . Tight Lines !


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Then how long is a 1509 ??? 

JAM


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

JAM said:


> Then how long is a 1509 ???
> 
> JAM


The blanks are around 13'2".......of the six or seven I've owned, they ranged from 13'1" to 13'3".

The factory Allstar 1509 rod indicated 12'6" on the label, but most were about 13'2".

The variation was in the butt, not the tip.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

The Rainshadow 1509 is accurate to the 12'6", but the only way you got a 12'6" Allstar was if you cut the butt or tip.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll agree on the 20 down to 10's works great I use the titanium for even lighter weight never had problems with shock knot I really believe it takes the knot and strait shot out the top. With a larger guide let's the knot jump around and grab the frame could just be my imagination but it works for me


----------

